
Windows 10 to make the Secure Boot alt-OS lock out a reality - JoshTriplett
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/03/windows-10-to-make-the-secure-boot-alt-os-lock-out-a-reality/
======
cmurf
March 2015. Kinda old.

And pretty much all the major Linux distros support Secure Boot out of the
box.

~~~
teh_klev
Yeah, I thought this was a solved problem:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_In...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#Secure_boot)

[http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20522.html](http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/20522.html)

------
wrong_variable
Does someone know how to boot Linux on a Windows 10 machine ?

Its proven extremely hard to boot Elementary OS on my X1 Carbon.

I tried turning off fast boot and a whole set of options - even changed boot
partition from Linux on a USB but when I do it windows still loads and says
something like 'boot partition corrupted.. fixing problem'

I gave up after a while and just accepted my fate.

~~~
LinuxBender
Some of the newer machines don't look for anything other than the Microsoft
folder in EFI. Instructions for ubuntu are similar for others.

    
    
        mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
        cd /mnt/EFI
    
        mkdir -p Microsoft/Boot
        cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
    

You may also need to create /EFI/Boot and copy the .efi file there as well.

